# Got a TiVo series 2 from goodwill



## Q5485

Hi there
I got a TiVo series 2 that I have not activated. I would like to use it as a DVR if possible. I do get broadcast channels using my Ty's built in tuner. Is it possible to use the brand new TiVo as a DVr? I can hack into th TiVo if need be. 
Thanks so much. 
Kash


----------



## ThAbtO

Tivo *IS* a DVR.


----------



## Q5485

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo *IS* a DVR.


That is NOT true, if you do NOT activate the TIVO service. If you know of a way to use an unactivated TIVO as a DVR, please do let me know.
BTW, it is a dual tuner Tivo series 2.
Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

Using an unactivated Tivo as a DVR is called theft of service and there is no way to do it.


----------



## bshrock

*D*igital *V*ideo *R*ecorder Won't most TiVo's still record by time and date when not activated or does it just become a DVP?


----------



## replaytv

Q5485 said:


> Hi there
> I got a TiVo series 2 that I have not activated. I would like to use it as a DVR if possible. I do get broadcast channels using my Ty's built in tuner. Is it possible to use the brand new TiVo as a DVr? I can hack into th TiVo if need be.
> Thanks so much.
> Kash


My advice is don't bother with it, as it is not HD and it is too much trouble and you have too little in the way of features and access to all the channels with a Series 2 dual tuner box. Just buy a Toshiba or Pioneer Series 2 with basic free TiVo service for $40 bucks or less on ebay and then you get the program guide if you don't mind a standard definition recorder. Or better yet, buy a lifetime service Series 3 or 4 with digital antenna tuner and not have to bother with all the boxes and paying a monthly fee.

But if you insist on using your Goodwill Tivo, be aware that Series 2 Tivos do not have digital tuners in them so no good for broadcast antenna TV without another box. The dual tuner Series 2 are not designed for broadcast TV but can be used if they don't have the newest software, are already set up for DishTv box, and still have a open account, or if they lifetime service. You have to get a DTV pal digital converter box and IR cables to control it so the Tivo can control the converter box. It just happens that the DTV Pal converter box uses the same IR codes at the satellite boxes, so that is why TiVo can control the converter box. 
Technically when using a Tivo you are agreeing to only use the box by paying for service either with lifetime or a monthly cost. So you are breaking the law using it without paying for service.


----------



## zgamer

replaytv said:


> My advice is don't bother with it, as it is not HD and it is too much trouble and you have too little in the way of features and access to all the channels with a Series 2 dual tuner box. Just buy a Toshiba or Pioneer Series 2 with basic free TiVo service for $40 bucks or less on ebay and then you get the program guide if you don't mind a standard definition recorder. Or better yet, buy a lifetime service Series 3 or 4 with digital antenna tuner and not have to bother with all the boxes and paying a monthly fee.
> 
> But if you insist on using your Goodwill Tivo, be aware that Series 2 Tivos do not have digital tuners in them so no good for broadcast antenna TV without another box. The dual tuner Series 2 are not designed for broadcast TV but can be used if they don't have the newest software, are already set up for DishTv box, and still have a open account, or if they lifetime service. You have to get a DTV pal digital converter box and IR cables to control it so the Tivo can control the converter box. It just happens that the DTV Pal converter box uses the same IR codes at the satellite boxes, so that is why TiVo can control the converter box.
> Technically when using a Tivo you are agreeing to only use the box by paying for service either with lifetime or a monthly cost. So you are breaking the law using it without paying for service.


Beyond the above mentioned, you could reset the device to defaults and run for the few weeks or a month between resets. Otherwise it can act as a 30-minute buffer for live tv. Beyond that it's a paperweight or a donor unit for someone will service and a dead PSU.


----------



## mr.unnatural

There's a reason someone donated it to Goodwill.


----------



## sdsvtdriver

I acquired 4 Tivo S2's with (assumed) bad hard drives. One has lifetime. I imagine these are pretty worthless and plan to donate or electronics recycle. Any reason I should not? Series 2 was before my time with Tivos, so I know nothing about them short of they're old and not HD.


----------



## unitron

sdsvtdriver said:


> I acquired 4 Tivo S2's with (assumed) bad hard drives. One has lifetime. I imagine these are pretty worthless and plan to donate or electronics recycle. Any reason I should not? Series 2 was before my time with Tivos, so I know nothing about them short of they're old and not HD.


If the lifetimed one is a dual tuner model, let's talk.


----------



## sdsvtdriver

it is a TCD-140060 and Google tells me it isn't dual tuner.


----------



## ThAbtO

sdsvtdriver said:


> it is a TCD-140060 and Google tells me it isn't dual tuner.


The only series 2 that is a dual tuner is TCD649080. Even the dual tuner becomes a single tuner when there is no more analog channels left to receive and can only use the cable box.

They are not HD nor digital, only analog.


----------



## replaytv

mr.unnatural said:


> There's a reason someone donated it to Goodwill.


I have bought quite a few lifetime TiVos from the thrift stores. I imagine most people donate them because they are going HD or because they don't know what they are.

I have two TiVos that I that don't have lifetime that I use as converter boxes and 1/2 hour time shifters for my old TV in the garage and other areas. They don't tell me what is on, and I can't record on them, but I like them better than converter boxes because of the pause and other time shifting features. I don't have any HD TVs.

It is a shame that someone hasn't taken the program guide that comes free on the digital stations and somehow made it so it can be seen on TiVos without service.


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> The only series 2 that is a dual tuner is TCD649080. Even the dual tuner becomes a single tuner when there is no more analog channels left to receive and can only use the cable box.
> 
> They are not HD nor digital, only analog.


The S2 DT was available under two different model numbers, depending on hard drive size, the 649080 and the 649180 (80GB versus 160GB).


----------



## unitron

sdsvtdriver said:


> it is a TCD-140060 and Google tells me it isn't dual tuner.


As I understand it, you can use a 240 truncated image as well as a 140 truncated image if you need to replace the hard drive, but you cannot use a 130 or 230 image with the '40s.

Something to keep in mind as you contemplate keeping that lifetimed unit for two reasons.

1. Hook it up to an older TV somewhere (kitchen, shop, spare bedroom, etc, along with a WiFi adapter (check TiVo's compatibility list if not using the TiVo G adapter) and copy SD shows from other TiVos in the house (or a PC to which you've already copied those shows).

Or if near a router, you can use a USB-Ethernet adapter (again, check compatibility list) and connect to network non-wirelessly.

2. Having it on your account and connecting to the TiVo servers every so often means you always have an anchor unit to enable getting the Multi-Set Discount (assuming this unit was lifetimed at whatever was the full price back then, and didn't get its own MSD discount).

I don't know if you can use it with a "box" to get OTA digital channels or not.


----------



## ThAbtO

Looking at GoodWill is a good way to get Tivo images. Afterwards, if you do not need them for parts, or use them, just give them back to GoodWill. Not too much spent on them.


----------



## replaytv

Craigslist can be a great way to get a deal on a Tivo. A Premiere XL with LIfetime went for $300 here in Denver which eBay shows in completed listings to sell for over $700, and Premieres and other newer TiVos are now showing up at my local thrift stores.


----------

